# NFBGD - 7 String Iceman



## Jeroenofzo (Jul 13, 2010)

Hello all.

I'm proud to state to you all that my home made build is finished.

Therefore; New finished build guitar day 

For those who ain't informed;

Ash body wings
5 Piece Wenge-Purpleheart neck
Ebony fingerboard
24 Stainless steel frets
Custom designed headstock
Hipshot tuners
Blackdroïd slip nut
Dimarzio Blaze Neck
Dimarzio Evolution Bridge
ABM Single string bridges
1 volume, 3-way switch
Schaller Straplocks

On to the pics!
I guess i could put comments out there, but i think the photographs turned out really well. I went to my current school location; a renovated graving dock. But behind my school there were abandoned buildings everywhere! So me and my brother walked around for 3 hours give or take, in repulsive heat, just to get some damn photographs 













































































And some pics of me with the thing..


----------



## metal_sam14 (Jul 13, 2010)

love the guitar man, nice photography work too


----------



## drmosh (Jul 13, 2010)

that is fucking awesome. I'll SM you my address so you can send it right over!


----------



## Fred (Jul 13, 2010)

Some good photos there, and a wicked guitar. Congrats on building it!


----------



## ENGLShred7 (Jul 13, 2010)

WOW. Man you should be very proud! That wood grain is awesome. Great combination of sleekness and ruggedness.


----------



## jymellis (Jul 13, 2010)

i can seriously say that is the first iceman i have ever liked, that is AWESOME!!!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jul 13, 2010)

awwe, and you guys had to stand there and take all the exposures to do the HDR pics in the heat 

it came out awesome dude! it´s got some rough spots to prove that it´s homemade, but the general impression it gives off is "whoah, that´s murderous!". very nice


----------



## Fred the Shred (Jul 13, 2010)

Very nicely done, mate, and I absolutely love the grain!


----------



## Wi77iam (Jul 13, 2010)

MOOREE WEETSANDING!!  
nah it looks killer  That purpleheart is nicely contrasting with the dark dye.


----------



## Joelan (Jul 13, 2010)

That is a phat BEAST of a guitar.

I bet it sounds fucking meaty. Looks absolutely gorgeous man, congratulations on finishing it!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Jul 13, 2010)

That is nice. Makes me want an Iceman =]

Wonder what an Iceman mixed with the Kelly bottom would look like.. hmm, time to goto photoshop.

edit: my horrible paint skills, but it kinda looks alright. Someone should build this shape!


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jul 13, 2010)

daaaaaaaaaamn!!!!!!!!! extremely nice, dude. congrats!


----------



## Skyblue (Jul 13, 2010)

Looks awesome man! The Wenge+ Purpleheart neck looks sexy as hell 

I'm not a fan of the headstock though... just my personal taste~


----------



## Necrophagist777 (Jul 13, 2010)

WOOWWWWWWWWWWWWW! That is the sickest looking iceman i've ever seen.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 13, 2010)

Good to see that thing finally finished, looks beautiful. Purpleheart ftw.

Those HDR photos btw? They're nice shots.


----------



## thefpb2 (Jul 13, 2010)

Dude, skills, that looks awesome


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks for the replies guys! 
Glad you like it..

There are some HDR indeed, i wanted to try it out with objects, and not all of them are fantastic, but still i like the first HDR alot!


----------



## -K4G- (Jul 13, 2010)

That is fucking sick!


----------



## Triple7 (Jul 13, 2010)

Congrats on building a stellar guitar dude, that thing is beautiful. How does she sound?


----------



## Chiba666 (Jul 13, 2010)

Really nice guitar, that nect looks really nice, first Iceman Ive thought, 'Yep I want that'


----------



## blister7321 (Jul 13, 2010)

jymellis said:


> i can seriously say that is the first iceman i have ever liked, that is AWESOME!!!


 
same here that one is hot


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't like the headstock, but the body and fretboard are fucking sweet.


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Jul 13, 2010)

That thing...is win.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jul 13, 2010)

WTF?!?!?!?!?! THAT'S AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How does that bridge feel?


----------



## Shawn (Jul 13, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## 77zark77 (Jul 13, 2010)

Rhââââââ ! I can die now ! 

fantastic colour/wood mix !

hope I have one like this one day !
(in another world, obviously, since I'm dead !  )


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jul 13, 2010)

very impressive!


----------



## Disco Volante (Jul 13, 2010)

Now _that_ is how you take pictures for a NGD thread, hope people were paying attention.


----------



## Philligan (Jul 13, 2010)

GOTM?


----------



## mark105 (Jul 13, 2010)

That looks great, always liked the Iceman, well done.


----------



## ROAR (Jul 13, 2010)

AMAZING MAN!
def getting a nom for guitar of the month!


----------



## AhsanU (Jul 13, 2010)

Wow, that is absolutely amazing. I'd kill for one of those.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jul 13, 2010)

Fucking awesome guitar dude! Excellent work!


----------



## eyebanez333 (Jul 13, 2010)

Sick looking guitar man! Killer photos too


----------



## Sepultorture (Jul 13, 2010)

holy fuck that guitar is just pure sex mate

the only thing i would change to it if it were mine is satinize the neck, the rest, i would never change a thing, so fuckin sweet


----------



## TimSE (Jul 13, 2010)

sick nuts


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 13, 2010)

That is one hell of a nice guitar man.
action looks incredibly low.


----------



## metalvince333 (Jul 13, 2010)

nice nut! where did you get it?


----------



## Shashing (Jul 13, 2010)

I don't like the headstock too much either but damn the rest of the guitar by far makes up for it, it's just stunning. And what kind of camera do you use? takes some pretty kick ass pictures I must say.


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the comment guys, makes my ego a bit bigger i guess!

@ vince;

I got it from hufschmid 

@Shashing;

I wouldn't know exactly, it's my brothers. Credits to him for the shots because they look amazing.


----------



## Razor777 (Jul 13, 2010)

Well I just don't want to exist right now..

Too lush man, seriously!


----------



## Kakaka (Jul 13, 2010)

Congratulations, fella! (for your guitar, not for having eliminated us from the World Cup and not winning the final, of course  )

One of the most beautiful instruments I've seen in a while. Reminds me of our colleague Hufschmid's creations somewhat.

Why didn't you rip off the Ibby headstock too?

Cheers.


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jul 13, 2010)

Awesome dude!

Glad to see this finished in all its beauty


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Jul 13, 2010)

Kakaka said:


> Congratulations, fella! (for your guitar, not for having eliminated us from the World Cup and not winning the final, of course  )
> 
> One of the most beautiful instruments I've seen in a while. Reminds me of our colleague Hufschmid's creations somewhat.
> 
> ...



You guys had it coming your way.  Let's skip the talkings about the final, yesh?

And thanks alot, means the world to me that you're all so impressed!

Except hufschmid doesn't put a clearcoat on his machines 

I tried several headstocks, but liked this one the most..


----------



## revclay (Jul 13, 2010)

That thing is wicked! Very nice work.


----------



## Poho (Jul 13, 2010)

dude, that is totally unreal. REALLY REALLY nice looking. looks beefy as fuck.

you have my nomination for GOTM next month.


----------



## jsousa (Jul 13, 2010)

that is awesomeeee


----------



## metalvince333 (Jul 13, 2010)

Jeroenofzo said:


> Thanks for all the comment guys, makes my ego a bit bigger i guess!
> 
> @ vince;
> 
> ...


ok cool that you mention it

freakin sweet axe man!


----------



## SYLrules88 (Jul 13, 2010)

awesome peice of work there man! ive never seen ash like that, its always got some colored finish over it. it looks incredible like that though!

i read through the thread and i dont think you mentioned, what kind of bridge is that? it looks interesting.


----------



## Haunted (Jul 14, 2010)

wow man! amazing work! that wood is just beautiful


----------



## rcsierra13 (Jul 14, 2010)

mother fucking epic guitar!


----------



## DVRP (Jul 14, 2010)

what a beaut


----------



## Louis Cypher (Jul 14, 2010)

Suits you sir! Totally epic guitar, Love 7 string Iceman's and your's is def the sexiest I think I have seen. Excellent pics too, very "arty" haha!


----------



## Green_jelly88 (Jul 14, 2010)

Vette shit ouwe.


----------



## Voodoo Turkey (Jul 14, 2010)

That's amazing mate, congrats on a fantastic build!!


----------



## Andrewsonfire (Jul 14, 2010)

OH SHIT, That thing is cool as fuck man.. id love to try it out.


----------



## Rotatous (Jul 14, 2010)

Nice build! Looks amazing!


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Jul 14, 2010)

Again thanks for all the comments!
I liked the way it turned out, the neck is pretty comfortable as i planned it would be!
As far as the sound goes, i tried comparing it to a 1527 with the same pickup combo. And this thing is very articulate, focused on the high - mids, and a pretty snappy B. It misses out a little bit on the bass side, but not too much. I'm pleased by the results!


----------



## asher (Jul 14, 2010)

awesome awesome job dude! and that's the pickup combo I have in my RG7420 - I have much love for the Blaze Neck.

as one photographer to another, how did you do those HDR shots? I've tried, but I can never get anything to come out like that.


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Jul 14, 2010)

I didn't do those shots, but i know my bro's cam has a special feature for it. Within a second it takes 3 photographs with one underexposed, one overexposed and one normal. Then you have to blend the images with some kind of program to get the colourbalance to your likings.

As for the people interested;

Used camera was a nikon D5000, with a f1.8 - 35mm prime lens and a polarisation filter.


----------



## zindrome (Jul 14, 2010)

AMAAAZINGGG!!


----------



## zindrome (Jul 14, 2010)

asher said:


> awesome awesome job dude! and that's the pickup combo I have in my RG7420 - I have much love for the Blaze Neck.
> 
> as one photographer to another, how did you do those HDR shots? I've tried, but I can never get anything to come out like that.



Use auto exposure bracketing to take 3 or more exposures of the same shot.
Then in photoshop use the merge to HDR function with Tone mapping.


----------



## yetti (Jul 14, 2010)

Holy crap


----------



## EliNoPants (Jul 14, 2010)

that is awesome, and i'm glad to know that purpleheart looks that fantastic, it doesn't get used often enough, even on custom guitars


----------



## asher (Jul 15, 2010)

zindrome said:


> Use auto exposure bracketing to take 3 or more exposures of the same shot.
> Then in photoshop use the merge to HDR function with Tone mapping.



guess I just haven't played with Tone Mapping enough then. thanks guys


----------



## PetrucciVai (Jul 15, 2010)

sickest purpleheart neck-thru Ive EVER SEEN. omfg. want. that. for. myself. 

Great build!


----------



## cvinos (Jul 17, 2010)

very nice!!


----------



## st2012 (Jul 17, 2010)

Raptor Jesus, that looks hot!


----------



## skinhead (Jul 17, 2010)

That guitar is so damn sexy


----------



## Elijah (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice build man. Totally like diggin the Iceman shape.
How do you feel about those ABM single string bridges? Been thinkin about wanting to put them on a brj, but I have no experience with them.


----------



## fuzzboy (Jul 18, 2010)

That's awesome dude. Just plain awesome.

What's the scale length on that sumbitch?


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 18, 2010)

SYLrules88 said:


> awesome peice of work there man! ive never seen ash like that, its always got some colored finish over it. it looks incredible like that though!
> 
> i read through the thread and i dont think you mentioned, what kind of bridge is that? it looks interesting.


 
Pretty sure those are single string bridges from abm


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Jul 18, 2010)

Again thanks for all the positive replies! 

To answer



Elijah said:


> Nice build man. Totally like diggin the Iceman shape.
> How do you feel about those ABM single string bridges? Been thinkin about wanting to put them on a brj, but I have no experience with them.



The bridges are pretty solid. When you look at it you think it is a worthless design not capable of anything. But in fact, all adjustment screws are placed extremely well. They're really comfy actually. I can pretty much advise them to anyone who dislikes the look of a TOM and thinks the Gibraltar is too expensive as a solid bridge. And ofcource it's the way to go when you're doing fanned frets.



fuzzboy said:


> That's awesome dude. Just plain awesome.
> 
> What's the scale length on that sumbitch?



It's 25.5'' 
I might do a future 27'' or 26.5''



scherzo1928 said:


> Pretty sure those are single string bridges from abm



Confirmed!


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jul 18, 2010)

Now, it could be the pictures, but that heel looks strange, kind of bumpy - is it actually?


----------



## stevo1 (Jul 22, 2010)

jymellis said:


> i can seriously say that is the first iceman i have ever liked, that is AWESOME!!!



same for me! seriously, that finish is sssoooo awesome! but do i see some bumps on the neck?


----------



## LamaSabachthani (Jul 23, 2010)

*mod edit: Don't quote tons of pics to say three sentences. Thanks*

Dude...you _made_ this????? 

I can say but one thing: 

Any chance of a picstory sometime detailing the construction?


----------



## Ben.Last (Jul 23, 2010)

Because we really needed his whole post quoted 


Also, he does have a thread with a bit about the construction of the guitar in it already.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jul 23, 2010)

Great work, it looks fucking orgasmic, original idea too!


----------



## Black_tear (Sep 24, 2010)

allow me to picj up my jaw from the floor

That is absolutely beautifull


----------



## ZEBOV (Sep 25, 2010)

I just jizzed in my pants.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Sep 25, 2010)

Sexiest custom ever... Don't even call it an iceman!! 5,000x too cool to be an iceman.


----------



## Trivium KN (Oct 17, 2010)

How much to make one for me?


----------



## ToRsN (Oct 18, 2010)

Usually im not a fan of the Iceman but i gotta say this.

That is one of the coolest guitars i have ever seen in my life. Happy playing man! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Oct 18, 2010)

sexy


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 18, 2010)

Jesus this thing looks incredible, bravo man!


----------



## Volsung (Oct 18, 2010)

Anymore when I see an Iceman body shape, I always think "Are You Morbid!?". 

Anyway...

This is one of the greatest Iceman I've ever seen. I've yet to see purple heart as nice and vivid as that. Fantastic guitar .


----------



## ibbyfreak13 (Oct 18, 2010)

that is gorgeous. simply put. so was the photography.


----------



## toiletstand (Oct 19, 2010)

that is one bad ass guitar. wow.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Oct 19, 2010)

Bloody fantastic - and that bridge looks superb


----------



## ibbyfreak13 (Oct 19, 2010)

i cant get over the finish!!!!!!! what was the process on getting it that way?


----------



## Lucas_061287 (Jan 23, 2011)

Beautiful. Simply, beautiful. So the ash is dyed that color? If so, how'd you do it?


----------



## Qweklain (Jan 23, 2011)

WOW, that thing is AMAZING!! In the very first picture, it almost looks fake! That is one sweet finish and the purple heart adds an awesome contrast. Is that an ABM bridge setup?


----------



## Trivium KN (Jan 25, 2011)

Hey I have a question about you iceman, what did you use to dye it and where did you get that ash?


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Jan 26, 2011)

I suggest alot of people go read my build thread, i wrote alot about the hardware and finish there. Thanks for the compliments, once again. I can't keep myself from touching it!

But because i'm in a good mood, i will answer today;

Finish is just standard spraycan thingie, about 8 layers, with buffing on the last layer. Next build i'm going for a epoxy finish. Because i can, and probaly because i like it better.

Ash has indeed been dyed. I filled the grain with oil based filler mixed with the oil based paint you use to colour the revell scale models with (old, old hobby). Took me some time to find that out. works wonders. Then i stained the leftover parts of the ash with a grayish dye. Just alot of testing for the right colour. Save your saw-offs! 

Yes it is a standard ABM bridge setup. Altough i find my low B and E a bit too much forward for correct intonation i think it's a very comfortable bridge out there. Alot on that in my build thread.

Ash was bought in holland, some giant wood supplier. And because i found the standard instrument blanks too small for my iceman, i went for some unshaved logs and planed them down myself. After that, it was chosing the best grain on a log of plus 4 metres. More photo's on my build thread!


----------



## lookralphsbak (Jan 26, 2011)

Wow sick build man!


----------



## Rich5150 (Jan 27, 2011)

Not diggin the headstock that much but the rest of it is amazing


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jan 27, 2011)

Rich5150 said:


> Not diggin the headstock that much but the rest of it is amazing



sorta agree about the headstock but ya its awesome 



Lucas_061287 said:


> Beautiful. Simply, beautiful. So the ash is dyed that color? If so, how'd you do it?



I also want to know how you got the woods to look so great haha


----------



## Asrial (Jan 27, 2011)

When I first saw it. I. Fucking. Came. Oceans.



(Which is mostly due to my obsession with acquiring a 7-string iceman)


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Jan 28, 2011)

Jzbass25 said:


> sorta agree about the headstock but ya its awesome
> 
> 
> 
> I also want to know how you got the woods to look so great haha





Jeroenofzo said:


> Ash has indeed been dyed. I filled the grain with oil based filler mixed with the oil based paint you use to colour the revell scale models with (old, old hobby). Took me some time to find that out. works wonders. Then i stained the leftover parts of the ash with a grayish dye. Just alot of testing for the right colour. Save your saw-offs!









asrial said:


> When I first saw it. I. Fucking. Came. Oceans.
> 
> 
> 
> (Which is mostly due to my obsession with acquiring a 7-string iceman)



Well.. That brings up disturbing images


----------



## Asrial (Jan 28, 2011)

Sorry mate, can't help it, I just love your guitar. ^^


----------



## Jeroenofzo (Jan 28, 2011)

Can't blame you for it either!


----------



## areyna21 (Jan 29, 2011)

Congrats man this is a really great looking guitar.


----------

